# Help with a Lighting System



## Highland lake13 (Nov 16, 2008)

After a long break i am trying to get back into saltwater aquariums. I have a 12g nano cube. I have kept it running with a filter for a few months now. I turned off the heater about 2 months ago but turned it back on today. I have left the live rock alone, and i have made sure the water level was always full. i took the the params today and they are normal, pH is 8.2, temp now at 79 F, *Ammonia is 0, Nitrite is 0 and Nitrate is 20 ppm* I "abandoned" the tank after the second time the wires in the hood rusted and then the lights stopped working yet again. As a result i stupidly bought 3 different non returnable sets of lights to get the lights working. I now have the time and the patience to start up and fix it. I don't want to deal with a new hood from nano cube because i have heard the new ones do the same thing. All i need are a hood and lights so i have a few questions:

1. Is the live rock/creatures inside still alive?

2. Has anyone ever set up lights and a hood like this? any pics or experiences would help.

3. Is there something i could buy that doesn't involve the brand 'nano cube'?

4. Can I use the lights I bought?(finding out what kind they are)

5. What is the limit on the type of sea creatures i can keep in it


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

do a sunpod metall halied system. dont worry about a hood


----------

